# Sticky  Add your Wargaming Club to our Directory!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Heresy-Online now has it's own wargaming club directory.

For all the information and links to submit your club head over to our directory now.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Are you aware if essex warhounds is still going? cant find contac infomation anywhere?


----------



## Stucorb (Oct 22, 2013)

The link doesnt appear to be working, is the club directory still active?


----------



## jjakaalbinoboy (May 24, 2012)

Link doesn't work, doesn't look like there is a directory anymore. Can we get this unpinned if so?


----------

